# NIB - Old Rockford Punch Pro 10's - SPP104 - Never used!!!



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

Vintage 2 Rockford Fosgate Punch Pro 10&apos;s SPP104&apos;s RARE | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll assume they're yours, very nice, might be a tough sell though.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE Very NICE! I love the old school rockford fosgate equipment!!! Subs and amps especially!!!


----------



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks guys! Yes, you might be right nismos14. Just hoping someone makes me an honst offer. If not, I might just hang on to them for them.


----------

